# Bal Chocks - Deluxe



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been considering purchasing a set of these chocks for our RV. I have read where they don't really help with "rolling" but are great for added stabilization. At this time, we have some wood chocks under our tires, but, wanted to add some extra protection. Since tires have a tendency to loose air over time, are these ok for long term usage - i.e, over the winter?

I have found older posts covering this topic, but, wanted to get some new opinions.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

With our 21rs we just used wheel chocks from walmart .. never had a problem. But being a bigger camper those could be your best bet


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

They are all I use anymore. I love them. One on each side and I dont see any way it would roll. I use mine year round and have had no issues yet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had mine for a while now, and can say they do help with stabilization. With my Raptor I also tossed down two wheel chocks after I had it roll back a bit once. But that is a very heavy rig and was loaded with ATVs too. For an Outback I think they would be just fine on their own.

Do watch for the sales, Camping World has them a couple times a year and the prices come down significantly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I used 1 on the OB for the side that was being leveled. The other side got standard plastic chocks. The new rig's big tires are too close together so I have to find a different solution.

Although losing air pressure is defiently possible over the winter, I never lost more than 3-4 lbs which wouldn't have affected anything. Of course the OB used to hibernate indoors with no chocks, but you can get away with that on flat ground.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We use them and love them! 1 on each side. Very surprised how stable they make the trailer.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I used 1 on the OB for the side that was being leveled. The other side got standard plastic chocks. The new rig's big tires are too close together so I have to find a different solution.
> 
> Although losing air pressure is defiently possible over the winter, I never lost more than 3-4 lbs which wouldn't have affected anything. Of course the OB used to hibernate indoors with no chocks, but you can get away with that on flat ground.


I use them on both sides for stabilization..........put also use a standard chock for my peace of mind


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Should'nt one be enough??


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jozway said:


> Should'nt one be enough??


Maybe? the ones I am considering are being sold in a pair...


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Should'nt one be enough??


Maybe? the ones I am considering are being sold in a pair...








[/quote]

Good than you can send me your extra


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jozway said:


> Should'nt one be enough??


Maybe? the ones I am considering are being sold in a pair...








[/quote]

Good than you can send me your extra








[/quote]

hmmm... wasn't it you that said - *Should'nt one be enough?








*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I think using two stiffens it up even more..............that way there can't be any flex or movement of the tires.

I'm a Young Viral Fellow.............and the 4 kids are always running around.......I like to have it "as Stable as possible"


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Two really is the best choice for stabilization efforts. One is fine for chocking, but safer with two.

Ack! My edit didn't take the first time.

There are two types of BAL chocks, IMHO the one you want are the "BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock" - I noticed CW has them on sale for $49 now, you can find these for that price on many online places but they can nail you on shipping. I bought mine from CW on sale 3 years ago. Never an issue and I don't see how they could bend/break









BAL also makes the "BAL Locking Chock" however these don't stabilize your RV like the other. 









Ultra FAB makes one called "Chock-N-Lock" but I have heard some mixed reviews over the years. For the money I think the BAL is a better unti.









Then you also have the Rotochok, which runs $64.95 plus s/h - usually gets very high remarks from threads I have read.









Finally you can opt to make your own too.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think i will go to camping world and get them. I always wanted something for safety and my own piece of mind.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I own a pair of the Ball Deluxe Locking Chock and been using them for the past two years. They are definetly worth it.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw a pair of these on-line - at a really good price - and when I wrote to the individual selling them to determine if they were damaged in anyway - I got no response. The price was for 2 and I thought it was too good to be true and I wasn't sure if I should buy them. I would prefer to spend a bit more, but, have piece of mind that they are new and undamaged. From what it sounds like though, it would be pretty hard to damage them?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I saw a pair of these on-line - at a really good price - and when I wrote to the individual selling them to determine if they were damaged in anyway - I got no response. The price was for 2 and I thought it was too good to be true and I wasn't sure if I should buy them. I would prefer to spend a bit more, but, have piece of mind that they are new and undamaged. From what it sounds like though, it would be pretty hard to damage them?


I've heard reports of the main screw stripping out (acutally not sure if it was the screw or the threads in the upper and lower half, but either way, it will stop working in a hurry!







)

You could also bend the heck out of them if you forgot to remove them....


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I saw a pair of these on-line - at a really good price - and when I wrote to the individual selling them to determine if they were damaged in anyway - I got no response. The price was for 2 and I thought it was too good to be true and I wasn't sure if I should buy them. I would prefer to spend a bit more, but, have piece of mind that they are new and undamaged. From what it sounds like though, it would be pretty hard to damage them?


I would spend the extra and buy new, then you have no worries.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This isn't where we go them - but this is the kind we have (thanks, Doug!) It works great and is EASY to apply & remove!
"Step-on" Chock


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can make your own with some threaded rod, 3 nuts and washers, and some pressure treated 4x4 stock. I had the lumber laying around, left over from a deck project, and spent less then $10 on the other materials, and made one for each side. They work great, and didn't cost me alot of money, and what's bed, if something strips out...a trip to the hardware store is all that is needed.

Here is a picture of my homemade lock chocks

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is what we have and I love it!!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We have one of the Bal chocks...I think a second one will make a difference. We've tried it on both sides and found it works best on the slide out side.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the locks for these chocks?


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the same type as Oregon Camper, they work well for me. I also have a home made pair but a little more trouble to store.


----------



## dankirk (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a pair, but they have the Hensley label on them They are a re-labled BAL chock. I got them from Hensley on eBay for $69.99 for a pair. They work great!

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ultimate-Ti...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am too cheap and made my own. A set for both sides cost about $24.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I think i paid $41.99 each for the BALs at CW during some sort of sale. i know it was under $90 for the 2 as i was shocked at checkout.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw these at CW for 49.99 - maybe they will go cheaper? - thats with 10% off!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I saw these at CW for 49.99 - maybe they will go cheaper? - thats with 10% off!!


yes, i paid less than $49.99. i can look for the receipt and find out exactly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Get 'em, you'll love 'em! And they're on sale at CW for $49

I have a sloping drive, and they hold the OB firm, I use one on each side


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I saw these at CW for 49.99 - maybe they will go cheaper? - thats with 10% off!!


yes, i paid less than $49.99. i can look for the receipt and find out exactly.
[/quote]
$44.99 in May at the store.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if using the BAL chocks, whether you should level first or not? I installed one before leveling fore and aft, and there was a lot of creaking coming from the suspension area as I leveled using the tongue jack. Just wonder if I am stressing the axle/suspension by holding the wheels while tilting the trailer?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eorb said:


> Does anyone know if using the BAL chocks, whether you should level first or not? I installed one before leveling fore and aft, and there was a lot of creaking coming from the suspension area as I leveled using the tongue jack. Just wonder if I am stressing the axle/suspension by holding the wheels while tilting the trailer?


You do bring up a good point. i noticed a lot of creaking when i raise the hitch off the truck too while these are installed. I dont think its doing any damage though. Ideally i suppose you could level first then lock them in place, i probably wont do it this way though.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

We use Rotochoks, and highly recommend them to anyone! They really not only keep the wheels from moving, but really help stabilize the TT in general. Eases wear and tear on the stabilizers and tongue jack by reducing movement. http://www.rotochok.com/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info - now just to decide*!
*
I am getting the _impression_ that the *BAL Chocks* are more for *stabilizing* and that you need _additional _chocking to prevent rolling? On the other hand, some of the _other_ chocking systems noted (equalizer was one) will prevent roll, but, may not stabilize. From what I understand, the *scissor type stabilizers* (which our 250RS has) _will _provide good stabilization. With that in mind, I might opt for a set of (or make my own) chocks.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Eorb said:


> Does anyone know if using the BAL chocks, whether you should level first or not? I installed one before leveling fore and aft, and there was a lot of creaking coming from the suspension area as I leveled using the tongue jack. Just wonder if I am stressing the axle/suspension by holding the wheels while tilting the trailer?


This is what I do, first I level from side to side then I [place chocks in front and and in back of wheels to prevent Tt from rolling, then I remove trailer from TV, level front to back, then I place the Bal deluxe locking chocks in place. I had no problem with this so far.

Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks for all the info - now just to decide*!
> *
> I am getting the _impression_ that the *BAL Chocks* are more for *stabilizing* and that you need _additional _chocking to prevent rolling? On the other hand, some of the _other_ chocking systems noted (equalizer was one) will prevent roll, but, may not stabilize. From what I understand, the *scissor type stabilizers* (which our 250RS has) _will _provide good stabilization. With that in mind, I might opt for a set of (or make my own) chocks.


The BALs will stabilize AND prevent the TT from rolling.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for all the info - now just to decide*!
> *
> I am getting the _impression_ that the *BAL Chocks* are more for *stabilizing* and that you need _additional _chocking to prevent rolling? On the other hand, some of the _other_ chocking systems noted (equalizer was one) will prevent roll, but, may not stabilize. From what I understand, the *scissor type stabilizers* (which our 250RS has) _will _provide good stabilization. With that in mind, I might opt for a set of (or make my own) chocks.


The BALs will stabilize AND prevent the TT from rolling.








[/quote]

Agreed anything you use that locks the two wheels on one side will both stabilize and prevent that side from rolling. I always do both sides.

1 - Level side to side.
2 - Install my home made wheel chock/locks.
3 - Unhitch from TV.
4 - level front to back.
5 - deploy slide.
6 - Have beer (this is subject to atmospheric conditions and may sometimes be employed prior to any of the above steps).


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> We use them and love them! 1 on each side. Very surprised how stable they make the trailer.


X2! There is a noticeable reduction in the "front-to-rear" rocking when the BAL chocks are in place. We use one on each side, along with the just a bit of tension on the stab-jacks (with a 1 foot-long 2X6 under each one). And there's no way that your trailer to roll away, using one on each side, if installed properly and with plenty of tension between the two tires on each side. (I still leave the little yellow plastic chocks on the down-hill side, because I use them initially, when unhitching.)

On our return trip from Disney World, we camped on two level sites - one in Alabama and another in Kentucky. I did not unhitch - just leveled, put down the stabs, and hooked up utilities. I didn't put the BALs in place, because I was still hitched to the truck and figured it would help dampen the rocking. But I went back out and put them in after about a half-hour. Slept well throughout the night!

Yeah, they're kinda pricey, but worth it, in my opinion. They only take a minute to put in place, using the ratcheting wrench they include with each chock.

Mike


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I use the BAL deluxe chocks on my 21rs anytime I am parked. I have a steep sloping driveway that the Outback is stored in, and I have never had it roll. I also use a pair of plastic chocks that my wife makes me put under the tires. The plastic chocks are always loose, that means that the trailer does not move at all once the Deluxe chocks are in place! I trust them completely, and feel much safer using those compared to regular chocks. My trailer has rolled over those in the driveway. That was scary. That has never happened with the BAL chocks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks for all the info - now just to decide*!
> *
> I am getting the _impression_ that the *BAL Chocks* are more for *stabilizing* and that you need _additional _chocking to prevent rolling? On the other hand, some of the _other_ chocking systems noted (equalizer was one) will prevent roll, but, may not stabilize. From what I understand, the *scissor type stabilizers* (which our 250RS has) _will _provide good stabilization. With that in mind, I might opt for a set of (or make my own) chocks.


The BALs will stabilize AND prevent the TT from rolling.








[/quote]

Agreed anything you use that locks the two wheels on one side will both stabilize and prevent that side from rolling. I always do both sides.

1 - Level side to side.
2 - Install my home made wheel chock/locks.
3 - Unhitch from TV.
4 - level front to back.
5 - deploy slide.
6 - *Have beer* (this is subject to atmospheric conditions and may sometimes be employed prior to any of the above steps).
[/quote]










Ok, I'm *sold*!! I am definitely ordering my BAL Chocks - thanks again for all the info!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I chock
Level
Stabilizers down
BAL deluxe chocks to take the rest of any wobble/rock out

Then sit down & Visit with the Captain


----------

